# Christmas present for myself



## Longstreet1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jim said the bow is ready Merry Christmas to me :grinch:


----------



## Dennis (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow great news


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 16, 2011)

Good news all around. U musta been a good boy this year.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Post some pictures when you get it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 16, 2011)

It don't compare to the Xmas gift I'm giving myself this year


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 16, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> It don't compare to the Xmas gift I'm giving myself this year



What ya getting?


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 17, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> What ya getting?



Not saying yet, on the downside of finishing it but its big


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Not saying yet, on the downside of finishing it but its big



Now what's the point of this?


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 17, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> It don't compare to the Xmas gift I'm giving myself this year



Martin, its CHRISTmas, not xmas


----------



## Al33 (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrat's on the new Big Jim bow! That's a mighty nice Christmas gift. Looking forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 17, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Now what's the point of this?


My let ya open it (the thread) Christmas morning lol. Not wanting to derail the thread here. Looking forward to seeing large Jim's masterpiece!


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats man!!! I love mine. And will hopefully be getting Biggie to do a TD for me next year. I love his work.


----------



## gurn (Dec 18, 2011)

The critters better watch out.. they better not cry.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 18, 2011)

BTW- When you get it give me a shout. I'll take you with me over to our place and see if we can run a doe thru with it.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 18, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> BTW- When you get it give me a shout. I'll take you with me over to our place and see if we can run a doe thru with it.



Sounds good thanks for the invite!!!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 18, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Martin, its CHRISTmas, not xmas



Tell it, Brother!


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 19, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Martin, its CHRISTmas, not xmas



Actually the X in (Xmas) Christmas has been used for centuries by both the Roman Catholic Church and Orthodox to represent Christ. It is the alphabetical symbol for the Chi Ro (the symbol for Christ). 

So there is no anti-Christian connotation for using XMas.


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 19, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> Actually the X in (Xmas) Christmas has been used for centuries by both the Roman Catholic Church and Orthodox to represent Christ. It is the alphabetical symbol for the Chi Ro (the symbol for Christ).
> 
> So there is no anti-Christian connotation for using XMas.



Just like the way CHRIST looks.  Its a reminder of why we celebrate CHRISTmas.  I just have never seen him called "X" in the Bible.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 19, 2011)

As long as you don't make the argument that it is secular. They're a lot of things that are not in English translations. Or that the western church has forgotten/ignored. 

X is simply a symbol. And the chi ro is how you spell Christ...


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 19, 2011)

no argument intended. Just the way I like it.   I might ask where in the Bible is he referred to or called . chi ro? I have never heard or seen that.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see it....


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 19, 2011)

Blue Ridge- 

The Chi Rho is one of the earliest cruciform symbols used by Christians. It is formed by superimposing the first two letters of the word "Christ" in Greek, chi = ch and rho = r. Although not technically a cross, the Chi Rho invokes the crucifixion of Jesus as well as symbolizing his status as the Christ. The earliest evidence of the Chi Rho symbol is Constantine's use of it on the labarum, the imperial standard, in the early 4th century CE. Lactantius, a 4th century Christian apologist, reports that on the eve of the Battle of the Milvian Bridge in 312 CE, Constantine had a vision of God in which he was commanded to mark his men's shields with the Chi Rho symbol. After Constantine's success at the Milvian bridge, the Chi Rho became the official imperial insignia. Archaeologists have uncovered evidence demonstrating that the Chi Rho was emblazoned on the helmet and shield of Constantine as well as those of all of his soldiers. Coins and medallions minted during Constantine's reign also bore the Chi Rho. By the year 350 CE, the Chi Rho began to be used on Christian sarcophagi and frescoes. [A.E.M.]

http://www.rochester.edu/college/rel/symbols/chiro.html


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 19, 2011)

gtfisherman is correct.  But its still all Greek to me...  

However, if we are writing the word "Christmas" in English,  we should spell out CHRIST because simply replacing "CHRIST" with an "X" may be construed as laziness, irreverence, an attempt at misplaced political correctness or all three.

Just my two cents.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm done after this but I will say this. Stopping tradition or something because people misconstrue it is lazy. We all still hold to stick and string even though it is popular to shoot crossbows and mega wheels. 

Just because people do not understand does not mean it is not correct. Nor does it mean to change. We've lost too much of our culture as it is to that type thinking. Gay used to mean happy. Queer meant unusual. We've lost reason and education.


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 19, 2011)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> gtfisherman is correct.  But its still all Greek to me...
> 
> However, if we are writing the word "Christmas" in English,  we should spell out CHRIST because simply replacing "CHRIST" with an "X" may be construed as laziness, irreverence, an attempt at misplaced political correctness or all three.
> 
> Just my two cents.



Thanks to both of you. I guess my point is ,not all are historians, scholars etc... in my mind and as it applies to today it would point toward irreverence. whether thats true or not to the uneducated it would appear that way I would think.  I have learned somthing today but will never use Xmas.  thanks again.  Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 21, 2011)

She came in the mail today, will get some pics this weekend if it stops raining. Got a few shots off when I got home, definitly need to do some arm work outs 45# to 54# is a big diffrence to me. Thanks Jim it turned out great


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 21, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> She came in the mail today, will get some pics this weekend if it stops raining. Got a few shots off when I got home, definitly need to do some arm work outs 45# to 54# is a big diffrence to me. Thanks Jim it turned out great



Can't wait to see it. Give me a call next week if you're off and you can come hunt with me.


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 21, 2011)

gotta have pics,


----------



## chenryiv (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas.  Congrats   Can't wait to get mine. Placed my order back in May or June.  Buffalo or Thunderchild?


----------



## DWB (Dec 23, 2011)

So your going to have a Big Jim longbow to keep that Hoots recurve company?  Thats awesome!  Before long you will be selling those compounds.


----------

